# Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker



## huntertech (8. Januar 2012)

*Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Hallo,
da so langsam aber sicher unser bisheriger Pioneer-Receiver (Verstärker mit analogem Eingang für Radio) anfängt, Zicken zu machen und wir den analogen Anschluss zwecks Umstieg auf eine Satelitenschüssel (digital) ohnehin gekündigt haben, wird es langsam Zeit für ein neues Gerät. Da hier so gut wie keine Vorkenntnisse vorhanden sind, auf was man alles achten müsste, bitte ich hier um eure Hilfe!

Wir besitzen zwecks TV-Empfang einen DVB-S2-Receiver (Technisat Technistar S1). Dieser steuert (noch!) einen Röhren-TV von Löwe über Scart an. Daneben besitzen wir einen DVD-Player, der natürlich auch weiter verwendet werden soll. Dieser ist mit einem Lichtleiterkabel an den Pioneer-Receiver angeschlossen. Das "Problem": Es muss alles irgendwie mit unserem Soundsystem (5.1) verkabelt werden. Dieses besteht aus einem Center, einem Subwoofer und zwei Standboxen von Elac sowie zwei großen Standboxen von Bang&Olufsen. Gesamtwert der Boxen betrug damals rund 5500DM, ein entsprechend guter Verstärker/Receiver versteht sich also von selbst. 

Momentan ist der Technisat-Receiver nicht mit den Boxen verkabelt, welche allesamt über ein zweiadriges Boxenkabel am Pioneer-Receiver hängen. Die Boxen (passiv!) können also nur vom DVD-Player und dem Radio des Pioneer-Receivers verwendet werden, der Technisat-Receiver muss sich mit den TV-Boxen begnügen. Das soll natürlich ebenfalls geändert werden!

Jetzt meine Fragem: 

1) Ist es möglich, dass man das TV-Signal (z.B. per HDMI) aus dem Technisat-Receiver in den Verstärker gibt und dieser das so zum TV durchschleift, wenn der Verstärker ausgeschaltet ist bzw. an die Boxen weitergibt, sollte dieser eingeschaltet sein? 
2) Wird das Bildsignal dann auch an den TV weitergegeben? 
3) Kann man den Radioempfang der Satelitenschüssel irgendwie nutzen (z.B. ein T-Stück so verlegen, dass entweder der Technisat-Receiver, oder der neue Receiver/Verstärker die ansteuerung der Schüssel übernimmt)? 
4) Gibt es diese Anschlussmethode mit dem zweiadriven Boxenkabel überhaupt noch? 
5) Kann man jetzt schon eine Beratung für ein spezielles Modell machen? 

Wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht, fragt ruhig 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Fireb0ng (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ich kann einen AV Reciever von Yamaha empfehlen, ich habe einen 365 Klang ist Hammer obwohl es das Einstigsmodell ist.
Ich habe nur einen Nachteil die HDMI buchsen sind noch etwas älter. Sprich keine TON Übertragung via HDMI, für den Ton benutze ich halt LWL.

Gruß

Fire


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort und gerade dafür, dass du dich anscheinend extra dafür angemeldet hast!  Wilkommen im Forum! 

Leider müsste ich zuerst die fragen 1-4 beantwortet haben...


----------



## Fireb0ng (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Zu 1 Weiß ich nicht, ich denke nicht.
Zu 2 Ja sollte ja so sein sonst wäre es ja kein AV Verstärker
Zu 3 Weiß ich auch nicht abe Kabel
Zu 4 Ja wieso nicht du meinst ja normal LS Kabel

Edit Ich schau mal nach den kabeln dann teste ich es mit dem Bilddurchschleifen


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ah okay danke  

Wenn 1) nicht geht, bedeutet das also, dass der Verstärker immer angeschaltet sein muss?


----------



## Fireb0ng (8. Januar 2012)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Ah okay danke
> 
> Wenn 1) nicht geht, bedeutet das also, dass der Verstärker immer angeschaltet sein muss?



Ja wie soll ein Verstärker ein Signal durch schicken wenn er aus ist. Das wird warscheinlich kein Verstärker  machen


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Standby-Modus oder so  Ich weiß das nur von unserem ehemaligen Videokassettenrecorder, da war es so, dass der immer durchgeschliffen


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ich weis sicher das es welche gibt die es im Standby durchschleifen   jedoch kenn ich die aktuellen Modelle nicht deswegen möchte ich auch nix falsches empfehlen


----------



## huntertech (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ah okay... Was müsste man Budget-Mäßig denn überhaupt einplanen und was können aktuelle Modelle bzw. worin unterscheiden sie sich untereinander und im Gegensatz zu alten?


----------



## Fireb0ng (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

ich kanns nicht testen mein av eingang ist tot bekomme kein signal mehr rein.

Geh doch direkt auf die jeweilige seite und such dir einen raus der deinen Ansprüchen genügt habe ich auch gemacht. Für  mein Eintsiegs modell habe ich damals 250€ bezahlt muss aber sagen im M&M nicht im internet


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Naja kommt drauf an was du alles an Ausstattung haben willst, mein nächster würde denk ich nen Marantz werden, wie ich gesehen hab haben die neuen sogar Airplay mit dabei, was für mich schon nen  wäre 

Du könntest mal hier schauen http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewforum-35.html und wenn du dann Modelle eingegrenzt hast dann hier http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewforum-46.html


----------



## huntertech (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Gibt es denn noch irgendwelche Informationen, die ich vor dem Eingrenzen haben sollte?  Und in welchem preisbereich müsste ich überhaupt schauen?


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Naja kommt drauf an was du alles an Ausstattung haben willst, dann kannst den günstigsten nehmen der alles erfüllt  wie viel willst du denn ca ausgeben ?


----------



## huntertech (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*



p00nage schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an was du alles an Ausstattung haben willst, dann kannst den günstigsten nehmen der alles erfüllt  wie viel willst du denn ca ausgeben ?


 Das richtet sich ganz danach, was man wofür erwarten kann  Was gibt es bei AV-Verstärkern denn für Ausstattungen? Und wie war das nun mit dem Radio, gibt es Receiver mit eingebautem DVB-S2-Tuner für das Radio über Schüssel?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*



> 1. Ist es möglich, dass man das TV-Signal (z.B. per HDMI) aus dem Technisat-Receiver in den Verstärker gibt und dieser das so zum TV durchschleift, wenn der Verstärker ausgeschaltet ist bzw. an die Boxen weitergibt, sollte dieser eingeschaltet sein?
> 2) Wird das Bildsignal dann auch an den TV weitergegeben?


 beides geht generell, hängt halt vom AVR (AV-Receiver) ab. Aber vor allem zu Punkt 2: was würde das denn für einen Sinn machen, wenn der Ton, aber NICHT das Bild durchgeschliffen werden könnte? ^^




> 3) Kann man den Radioempfang der Satelitenschüssel irgendwie nutzen (z.B. ein T-Stück so verlegen, dass entweder der Technisat-Receiver, oder der neue Receiver/Verstärker die ansteuerung der Schüssel übernimmt)?


 ich GLAUB ein normaler AV-Receiver kann nur analoges Radio, also wenn ihr KabelTV habt, empfangen. Radio per Satellit geht aber nicht. Die Anschlüsse sind auch anders, bei Sat hast Du ja diese Stecker mit so einem rausragenden Nippel und Schraubverschluss, oder? also, ich kenne jedenfalls auf Anhieb keinen AVR, der auch digitales (Sat)Radio kann. 




> 4) Gibt es diese Anschlussmethode mit dem zweiadriven Boxenkabel überhaupt noch?


 meinst Du jetzt, dass pro Box zwei Anschlüsse vorhanden sind in rot und schwarz, wo man ein "blankes" Kabelende festmacht? Klar gibt es das "noch", und das ist für Verstärker/AVRs und passive Boxen (also ohne eigene Stromversorgung) sowieso der Standard, denn es muss ja ein geschlossener Stromkreis vorhanden: vom Minuspol des Verstärkers/Receiver zum Minuspol der Box und dann über deren Pluspol wiederum zum Pluspol der Verstärkers.




> 5) Kann man jetzt schon eine Beratung für ein spezielles Modell machen?


 Klar - was kannst Du ausgeben?

Ich hab den Yamaha RX-V471, der ist sehr gut für seinen Preis von aktuell nur 250€. Der hat 4x HDMI in, je 2 optische und coaxiale Eingänge und 3-4 analoge Soundeingänge. Er hat zwei Standbymodi: einen, an dem HDMI dann durchgeschliffen wird, und einen bei dem das nicht so ist. Der mit dem Durschleifen braucht halt ein bisschen Standby-Strom (maximal 1,2 Watt), der andere verbaucht faktisch gar nichts im Standby (max 0,1W). 


Ist halt die Frage, wie gut die Boxen sind und ob man da einen besseren nehmen sollte. 

Ach ja: solange ihr noch RöhrenTV verwendet, wird das aber nix mit HDMI und abgreifen, denn die modernen Receiver haben idR kein Scart. Man kann aber normalerweise auch zB das BIld per Scart vom Satelliten-Receiver zum TV bringen und nur den Ton per DIgitalkabel zum Receiver senden, bis ihr dann einen LCD habt.


ps: der alte Verstärker war nur Stereo, oder? Wie habt ihr denn da dann das 5.1-Set anschließen können? ^^


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*



Herbboy schrieb:


> meinst Du jetzt, dass pro Box zwei Anschlüsse vorhanden sind in rot und schwarz, wo man ein "blankes" Kabelende festmacht? Klar gibt es das "noch", und das ist für Verstärker/AVRs und passive Boxen (also ohne eigene Stromversorgung) sowieso der Standard, denn es muss ja ein geschlossener Stromkreis vorhanden: vom Minuspol des Verstärkers/Receiver zum Minuspol der Box und dann über deren Pluspol wiederum zum Pluspol der Verstärkers.



Bei uns sind die beide silber, aber ja, ich denke das sind die, da die Boxen passiv sind und die Kabel bloß aus einer Kupferlitze bestehen... eben für den Stromkreis.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar - was kannst Du ausgeben?
> 
> Ich hab den Yamaha RX-V471, der ist sehr gut für seinen Preis von aktuell nur 250€. Der hat 4x HDMI in, je 2 optische und coaxiale Eingänge und 3-4 analoge Soundeingänge. Er hat zwei Standbymodi: einen, an dem HDMI dann durchgeschliffen wird, und einen bei dem das nicht so ist. Der mit dem Durschleifen braucht halt ein bisschen Standby-Strom (maximal 1,2 Watt), der andere verbaucht faktisch gar nichts im Standby (max 0,1W).
> 
> ...


Klingt ja schonmal garnicht schlecht  Der alte Verstärker muss aber 5.1 gewesen sein, da ja nunmal der Surround-Sound schon funktioniert  Die Frage ist wie gesagt eher, was es bringen würde, mehr/weniger auszugeben... die Boxen sind eben schon älter, aber ich denke nicht, dass es daran scheitern sollte... Damaliger Preis war eben 2x2000DM für die Bang&Olufsen Front-Standlautsprecher, 1000DM für die beiden hinteren und den Center von Elac sowie nochmal 500DM für den Subwoofer, soweit wir das noch richtig in Erinnerung haben. Dürfte doch auch für heutige Verhältnisse noch ein anständiger Klang sein, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ja, das ist auf jeden Fall gut - aber trotzdem stellt sich die Frage, ob man was von einem 600€-Receiver hat im Vergleich zu einem für zB 300€.

Aber die Anschlüsse der Boxen müssen an sich irgendeine Kennzeichnung haben, denn man sollte immer Plus vom Verstärker/Receiver mit Plus der Boxen verbinden, und Minus mit Minus. Bei Verstärkern / Receivern sind die Anschlüsse dann immer in rot und schwarz.


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ja, dass die Anschlüsse Rot/Schwarz sind mag sein, habe bloß auf die Schnelle nach den Kabeln geschaut 

Die Receiver im 300€-Bereich scheinen ja wirklich schon mehr als ausreichend zu sein... habe mich jetzt mal ein paar Stunden hier und da etwas eingelesen (danke nochmal an p00nage für die Links!) und wie es scheint, bin ich da wohl bei drei Yamahas hängen geblieben:

Yamaha RX-V467
Yamaha RX-V471
Yamaha RX-V567
Yamaha RX-V571

Der Unterschied zwischen dem 567 und dem 467 ist klar: Der große Bruder hat ein OSD, zwei Kanäle mehr und beherrscht die Videoberechnung. Meine Fragen dazu:

1) Was bringt diese Videoberechnung? Im Einsteiger-Guide im Hifi-Forum ist die Rede von "HDMI-Umwandlung" und "Upscaling". Was ist ersteres und was bringt es, das Bild "hochzurechnen"? Sieht das wirklich merklich besser aus (wenn überhaupt, dann ja sowieso nur auf einem LCD)? 

2) Wie nützlich ist so ein OSD, kommt man nicht mit dem Receiver-Display klar?

3) Was hat der 471 im Vergleich, was hat er nicht? Die Yamaha-Homepage ist wunderbar unvollständig. Aber wie es scheint, beherrschen 467 und 567 kein Standby-Passthrough, 467 und 471 keine Videoberechnung. Stimmt es soweit, dass die Endung "71" für das Standby-HDMI-Durchschleifen steht, die "5" am Anfang für die Videoberechnung (+ 7.1 + OSD)?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

1) wenn Du nen PLayer anschließt und der auch schon selber upsclaing macht, ist das an sich Nebensache

2) das ist deutlich komfortabler, wenn Du die ganzen Detailssachen am LCD machen kannst

3) die zweite und dritte Ziffer ist sozusagen die Modell-Genration, die 71er sind also die aktuelleren Modelle und können im Zweifel einfach "mehr", ich würde eher zu einem 71er-Modell greifen. Die erste Ziffer ist einfach nur die "Modellreihe", also 3 ist absoluter Einstiegsbereich, 4 schon eher untere Mittelklasse, 5 Mittelklasse usw. - es ist also umgedreht im Vergleich zu Grafikkarten wo die erste Ziffer die Generation ist und erst die zweite dann die Leistungsklasse.


----------



## Fireb0ng (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich GLAUB ein normaler AV-Receiver kann nur  analoges Radio, also wenn ihr KabelTV habt, empfangen. Radio per  Satellit geht aber nicht. Die Anschlüsse sind auch anders, bei Sat hast  Du ja diese Stecker mit so einem rausragenden Nippel und  Schraubverschluss, oder? also, ich kenne jedenfalls auf Anhieb keinen  AVR, der auch digitales (Sat)Radio kann.



Der heißt F stecker (der mit dem "Nippel" ist das "männchen" und der andere kannst du dir denken^^)

Ich denke auch das einer bis 300€ Reicht. Wie gesagt mit meinem RX-V365 bin ich völlig zufrieden. Der hat nur den nachteil mit dem alten HDMI wegen der Ton übertragung.
Aber die neuen sollten das Problem nicht haben.
Ich hab bei mir den PC dran den TV und DVD Player und habe bei allen Geräten TOP Qualitäten.


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

@Herbboy: Zu 3: Genau das habe ich auch in der Zwischenzeit herausgefunden, aber natürlich trotzdem danke!  Zu 1: Und bei normalem TV-Programm? Ist das da sichtlich besser oder eher egal?

@Fireb0ng: Ah gut, noch einer mit Yamaha 

@Alle: Haben uns mal den Yamaha-Produktkatalog von 2011 heruntergeladen, drucken den morgen aus und schauen mal, welche Reihe die ansprechendste scheint  Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede zu den anderen Herstellern, bevor ich mich nun zu sehr auf Yamaha versteife?


----------



## Fireb0ng (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Da kann ich nicht mit halten wir haben noch einen JVC Verstärker der is ca 30 Jahre alt wenn nicht sogar noch älter und ein Pionner von 92. Da wir sonst nur Yamaha in der Familie benutzen wurd ich gleich mit ins Boot geholt^^.
Was richtig Fett ist sind Teufel Boxen dazu (hat mein Onkel) einfach hammer wenn wir Bluerays schaun^^ da springt Mutti noch vom Sofa wenn was Booooooom macht

Vllt hilft dir das weiter Vergleich: AV-Receiver bis 1.000 € im Test - CHIP Online

Aber am besten is du fährst mal in einen Laden und hörst ein paar Probe. Bei uns gibts HIFI Gärber zb. 
Und ich denke Yamaha Pionner und co. werden sich nicht viel geben die sind alle "Ordentlich"

Was ich auch sagen kann Yamaha ist sehr schön zu Reparieren oder waren weiß nicht genau hab in den "neuen" nicht reingeschaut.


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Lies mal den ersten Post... die machen auch richtig booooooooom


----------



## Fireb0ng (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

letzt endlich musst DU dich entscheiden was du magst bzw dir holst deshalb finde ich das mit dem Probe hören nicht schlecht.
Preisleistungstechnisch ist Yamaha, Pioneer und Onkyo die spitze. 
Ich für mich mag Onkyo halt nicht würde wie gesagt Yamaha oder Pioneer kaufen.


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Probehören ist ja immer schwierig, dafür bräuchtest du ja nen ruhigen Raum, einen Ort wo mindestens 2 der Receiver da stehen und auch noch das Glück, diesen Ort zu finden! Ich denke, das würde schwierig werden...

Mit welcher Begründung kommst du zu den Aussagen?


----------



## p00nage (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Also die Marke ist eig fast nebensächlich mmn, evtl haben sie am Anfang eine andere Grundabstimmung, aber das sollte anpassbar sein. Ich würde halt wirklich schauen was ich haben will am AVR und dann kannst schauen welcher und von welcher Marke es erfüllen würde und dann kannst auch nach preis/optik gehen  weil die nehmen sich alle nicht viel  . Probehören bei nem fremden mit anderen Boxen ist auch nicht zielführend, weil wer weis ob´s bei dir daheim genau so klingt, wenn Raum, boxen etc alles anders ist, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ah okay... Was müsste man Budget-Mäßig denn überhaupt einplanen und was können aktuelle Modelle bzw. worin unterscheiden sie sich untereinander und im Gegensatz zu alten?


Bei vielen Herstellern (sehr gut bei Denon zu beobachten) wurde nach den 2009er Modellen ein Schnitt gemacht, was Ausstattung angeht.
Mein 2009er Denon AVR-2310 hat noch Phono-Eingang, 7.1 Cinch-Eingänge, 7.1 Cinch Pre-Out, richtigen Netzschalter, geschaltete 230V-Buchse (z.B. für 'nen BD/DVD-Player). Für mich sehr wichtige Features!
Bei den Nachfolgern dieser Leistungsklasse, dem 2311 und 2312 fehlt das alles! 
Andererseits haben die neueren Modelle HDMI1.4 (für 3D und Ton-Rückkanal) und USB- sowie Netzwerk-Anschluss.

Diesen Sparzwang findet man leider auch bei anderen Herstellern. 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, vor einem Jahr noch recht günstig 'nen AVR-2310 bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Die Hersteller unterscheiden sich halt idR leicht beim Klang, ABER da kann man nicht von "besser" oder "schlechter" reden, sondern der eine hat beim gleichen Boxenset einen vielleicht etwas höhenbetonteren Klang als der andere Hersteller, oder etwas mehr Bass usw. - die Boxen machen aber mehr vom Kuchen aus. Die Boxen sind sozusagen der Teig, der Receiver nur der Backofen - und manch ein Backofen macht halt eine etwas andere Kruste beim Kuchen als der andere   

Und sowieso kannst Du selber auch noch den Klang anpassen per Equalizer, FALLS dir irgendwas zu "schrill" oder zu "basslastig" ist usw. - wirklich gezielt nach Hersteller einen Verstärker/Receiver kaufen "müssen" an sich nur absolute Audiophile.


Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha und HK oder auch Pioneer sind halt auch schon seit locker über 20 Jahren im Verstärkergeschäft dabei und nie wirklich "schlecht".


----------



## Fireb0ng (10. Januar 2012)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Probehören ist ja immer schwierig, dafür bräuchtest du ja nen ruhigen Raum, einen Ort wo mindestens 2 der Receiver da stehen und auch noch das Glück, diesen Ort zu finden! Ich denke, das würde schwierig werden...
> 
> Mit welcher Begründung kommst du zu den Aussagen?



Gibts alles bei HiFi Gräber 
Wenn du die ausagen auf das reparieren beziehst wir Ham an der Arbeit mit allem zu tun also haben wir auch schon diverse tv geräte und Verstärker auf gehabt


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ah okay, also Klanglich schonmal für uns relativ unerheblich, was wir kaufen  Gibt es denn sonstige Merkmale zwischen den Herstellern bzw. den entsprechenden Receivern in diesem Preisbereich? Quasi dass der eine 40€ teurer ist, der andere aber grundsätzlich mehr Anschlüsse an die Produkte lötet? Sonst würde ich sagen, bleib ich einfach bei Yamaha, wenn die sich alle nichts tun, ist am einfachsten


----------



## p00nage (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

naja ich würdes sagen kommt drauf an was ihr haben wollte, manchmal hat ein Hersteller schon bei nen günstigeren gerät was dran was der andere nicht hat, dafür hat der andere wieder was anderes und so  Aber Falsch machen kannst eig nix solang er alle deine Anschlüsse hat


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Wenn man es mal so betrachtet: Wir brauchen ja bisher nur 1x HDMI in (DVB-S2-Receiver), 1x optisch in (DVD-Player), die Ausgänge für die 5.1-Anlage und vorerst noch ein Eingang für das Radio per Kabel. Anschlussprobleme sollten also eigentlich nicht auftreten  Was meint ihr denn, bin ich da bei Yamaha schon ganz richtig oder sollte ich mir die Konkurrenzprodukte auch mal anschauen? Exakt vergleichen ist immer recht aufwändig...


----------



## Fireb0ng (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

HDMI haben die meisten ja mehr ist auch besser so weil ja immer meht mit HDMI angeschlossen wird.
Wie gesagt bei dir sollte ein Einsteiger bis Mittelklasse System locker reichen.
Ich denke mit Yamaha bist du gut dabei die Qualität ist gut das P/L und da ja anscheind die meisten hier Yamaha haben wird die beratung besser sein^^


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Okay  Morgen ist ja erstmal der Katalog fertig, dann mal schauen, welcher es überhaupt werden würde  Nach wie vor aber die Frage: Was *ist* "HDMI-Umwandlung" und was *bringt* "HDMI-Upscaling"?


----------



## Fireb0ng (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Also ich den Upscaling = wie du schon sagst umwandeln bzw hochrechenen.
HDMI ist ja nur ne Schnittstelle wie vga oder dvi 
Was es dir bringt es wird warscheinlich nicht HD inhalte umrechnen, wie zb bei TVs da gibts ja auch welche die 2D in 3D umwandeln sprich es sind mehr "tiefen" im Bild richtiges 3D ist es ja eig nicht.
Wie es genau Funktioniert müssen wir mal googeln

Edit
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453786 könnte hilfreich sein


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Wenn Du zB ne DVD schaust, hat die ja kein FullHD. Upscaling rechnet das dann einfach "besser" hoch auf FullHD, so dass es besser aussieht als einfach jedes Pixel zu vergrößern, damit es auf FullHD passt. Es enstehen dabei dann auch neue Pixel, die das Bild schärfer aussehen lassen, als es an sich die DVD hergibt. 

Die Frage ist nur, ob das upscaling des Receivers besser ist als das, was der BluRay/DVD-Player selber schon hat und/oder als das, was der LCD-TV selber hat.


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ah okay, danke  Da wir noch einen Röhren-TV haben, ist das ja erstmal ohnehin unerheblich. Der DVD-Player wird kein Upscaling haben, zu seiner Zeit gab es nur Röhren, aber da der LCD ja dann eins hat... Haben denn alle LCDs upscaling?

Das mit dem Umrechnen hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden... was Upscaling ist, ist ja klar, nur eben dieses "HDMI-Umrechnen" was im Einsteiger-Guide erwähnt wurde, macht für mich keinen Sinn. Hochrechnen auf 3D würde wohl anders heißen und mit Sicherheit mehr Leistung brauchen, als ein Receiver hat und von Analog auf Digital geht ja auch nicht, ohne analoge Anschlüsse...


----------



## Fireb0ng (11. Januar 2012)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Umrechnen hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden... was Upscaling ist, ist ja klar, nur eben dieses "HDMI-Umrechnen" was im Einsteiger-Guide erwähnt wurde, macht für mich keinen Sinn. Hochrechnen auf 3D würde wohl anders heißen und mit Sicherheit mehr Leistung brauchen, als ein Receiver hat und von Analog auf Digital geht ja auch nicht, ohne analoge Anschlüsse...



Der rechnet zb normal DVDs in "hd"
Damit für uns das Bild besser aus sieht(dem tv angepasst native Auflösung)
So habe ich es verstanden


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Der rechnet zb normal DVDs in "hd"
> Damit für uns das Bild besser aus sieht(dem tv angepasst native Auflösung)
> So habe ich es verstanden


 Das ist ja "upscaling". Aber es gibt eben noch einen "HDMI-Umrechner", das wundert mich ja...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Wegen des RöhrenTVs gibt es allerdings noch ein Problem: moderne Receiver haben oft Menüpunke, die man fürs grundlegende konfigurieren braucht und NUR per OSD einstellen kann, und euer RöhrenTV hat ja sicher kein HDMI. Scart aben moderne Receiver wiederum idR auch nicht. 

Zur Not nimm einfach einen PC-Monitor zum Konfigurieren, ggf brauchst Du halt nen Adapter HDMI => DVI, falls Du keinen Monitor mit HDMI hast


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Das wird wohl kein Problem sein, mein PC-"Monitor" ist auch ein 32"-LCD-TV, an dem können wir das Gerät ja soweit einrichten, wie es allein für die Soundwiedergabe notwendig ist, Bild haben wir ja am eigentlichen Fernseher noch nicht. Ich frage mich nur, ob es denn überhaupt vom Technisat-Receiver möglich ist, über Scart und HDMI gleichzeitig auszugeben...


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

ich weis net wie des bei ganz neuen ist aber mein denn 2809 hat noch nen Composite Ausgang, also wo man mit Cinch Stecker Verbinden kann 


habt ihr den Receiver schon ?
welcher war es nochmal ?


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ja, es war der Technisat Technistar S1. Er hat Composite und Scart glaube ich auch noch, ich weiß nur nicht, ob er beide Ausgänge gleichzeitig nutzen kann...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Wenn der SAT-Receiver auch einen digitalen Tonausgang hat (optisch oder coax), dann kannst Du ja auch den Ton darüber zum AVR senden, FALLS man nicht Ton per HDMI und Bild per Scart nutzen kann. Ansonsten Übergangsweise auch auf Surround beim TV-Schauen verzichten und den analogen Tonausgang des SAT-Receivers nehmen, dann haste halt nur Stereo.


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ja, das müssten wir dann ausprobieren. Gleich kommt erstmal der Mensch mit dem Katalog nach Hause, dann sind wir schlauer


----------



## Fireb0ng (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*



huntertech schrieb:


> Das ist ja "upscaling". Aber es gibt eben noch einen "HDMI-Umrechner", das wundert mich ja...



HHHHHHHHmmmmm für mich ist es das selbe. HDMI Umrechnen kann man nicht da HDMI ne Schnittstelle,


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ich weiß, eben das ist ja, was mich so verwundert.



> HDMI Umwandlung UND Scaling (bis 1080p)



BERSICHT: Surroundreceiver / AVR 2010, A/V-Receiver/-Verstrker - HIFI-FORUM (beim *Yamaha RX-V567 (7.1)*)


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Vielleicht ist mit "Umwandlung" nur gemeint, dass Du auch ein Bild auf HDMI an den LCD weitergeben kannst, wenn Du hinten eine Bildquelle analog anschließt, also an einem AV-Video-Anschluss composite oder SVideo (gelb)  ? 

http://www.sightandsounduk.com/images/D/Yamaha_RX-V571_rear.jpg


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Achja, stimmt, geht ja. Hatte jetzt nur daran gedacht, dass es keinen analogen ausgang gibt und die Idee verworfen, aber stimmt natürlich! Das könnte es sein...


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Verzeiht den Doppelpost, bloß muss ich das Thema in eurem Kontrollzentrum ja reaktivieren  

Haben uns mal durch Katalog und Homepage gewühlt, es wird wohl entweder der 371 oder der 471. Die Unterschiede sind soweit klar, bis auf zwei:

1) Gibt es einen klanglichen Unterschied? 
2) Beim 471 steht, dass er "Direct sound" unterstützt. Was ist das?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

klanglich vermutlich kein Unterschied, aber der 471 hat im Gegensatz zum 371 halt mehr Anschlüsse, Drehanschlüsse für alle Boxen und (für mich nicht unwichtig) USB für MP3. Und er ist wohl ein bisschen leistungsfähiger.


Wegen Direct sound: evlt. ist damit die "Source direct"-Funktion gemeint, damit kann man den Sound so verlustfrei wie möglich zu den Boxen leiten, ohne klangliche Eingriffe durch die Elektronik.


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Drehanschlüsse scheinen ja immerhin praktischer zu sein, als die Klemmen... brauchen die Boxen(kabel) denn dann auch entsprechende Anschlussköpfe?

Wie wichtig ist diese Source direct-Funktion denn? Benutzt man sie relativ oft oder klingt es ohne diese Funktion, also quasi aufbereitet, doch besser?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das mit "Direct Sound" überhaupt die Straight-Funktion ist (es heißt Straight, nicht source direct - hab mich vertan). Im Handbuch vom RX-V471 steht kein Wort von "Sound Direct". Kannst ja mal das Handbuch vom 371 runterladen und nach "Straight" suchen.

Vom Klang her: ICH höre da keinen Unterschied, aber ich hab auch "nur" Boxen für 400€   und evlt. lag es auch an der Musik, es kann AUfnahmen geben, wo man es vlt. dann dort merkt.


Wegen der Anschlüsse: die Drehanschlüsse dreht man auf, dann steckt man einfach die blanken Kabelenden unter die "Muttern" und dreht wieder zu. Man braucht keine Stecker oder so. Man KANN aber Bananenstecker benutzen, die steckt man dann direkt in die Drehanschlüsse, ohne die aufzudrehen.


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ich habe den Begriff aus der Vergleichstabelle von Yamaha abgeleitet:

100 dB (Direct, 250 mV) (V-471)
98 dB (Stereo, 250 mV) (V-371)


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Da diese Werte ohnehin nur Staffage sind, würd ich das ignorieren.


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ah okay, dann dürfte ich jetzt alle Unterschiede haben. Heute mal mit dem Herrn des Hauses besprechen


----------



## T'PAU (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Also wenn ich kurz die HP von Yamaha überflogen hab, hat der RX-V571 die Video-Umwandlung analog nach HDMI, der 471 (und kleiner) nicht. Wenn man's braucht (bei mir wird S-Video vom LD-Player auf HDMI ausgegeben an meinem Denon 2310) ein wichtiges Feature, ansonsten tut's wohl auch der 471.


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Also wenn ich kurz die HP von Yamaha überflogen hab, hat der RX-V571 die Video-Umwandlung analog nach HDMI, der 471 (und kleiner) nicht. Wenn man's braucht (bei mir wird S-Video vom LD-Player auf HDMI ausgegeben an meinem Denon 2310) ein wichtiges Feature, ansonsten tut's wohl auch der 471.


 Oder der 371  Mal schauen, letztendlich ist das einzige für uns wichtige Feature, die Video-Umwandlung, denn der DVD-Player kommt noch per Scart... heißt das denn wirklich, dass man dann kein Videosignal bekommt, wenn der TV bald per HDMI am Receiver hängt?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Die Videoumwandlung spielt bei Dir doch an sich keinerlei Rolle. Denn fürs Bild muss der Player doch gar nicht an den Receiver dran ^^  Du sendest den Sound vom DVD-Player einfach per optischem oder koaxialen Digitalkabel zum Receiver, und fürs Bild nimmst Du halt ein Scartkabel vom Player zum LCD. Am LCD wählst Du als Eingang "Scart1" oder so. Du hast dann einfach gar keine Bildverbindung zum Receiver zum LCD, während Du DVD schaust. 

Wenn Du aber ein Gerät, das nur per HDMI am Receiver angeschlossen ist, nutzt, dann wählst Du am LCD einfach "HDMI1" oder wo auch immer der Receiver-HDMI-Out angeschlossen ist.

Kleiner Nachteil beim DVD per Scart: du siehst dann halt auch keine OSD-Infos vom Receiver, falls Du was umstellen willst - da man aber an sich nur die Grundkonfiguration per OSD macht, ist das an sich egal. Soundeffektwechsel wie zB ESP-Programm SciFi statt Drama usw. werden auch am Display des Receivers angezeigt.


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Ah okay, dann wär das auch geklärt  Sind diese DSP-Programme denn überhall sinnvol bei einer 5.1-Anlage? Zu viel Hall ist ja auch nicht sonderlich positiv...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Also, ich hab bisher keine Vorteile bemerkt, nur "Drama" find ich sinnvoll, da dort der Center was klarer und lauter ist, was nachts natürlich schön ist, wenn man da nicht die Nachbarn mit Surroundeffekten und Sub bombardiert


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*

Okay  Müssten wir dann wohl ausprobieren


----------



## Fireb0ng (13. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab bisher keine Vorteile bemerkt, nur "Drama" find ich sinnvoll, da dort der Center was klarer und lauter ist, was nachts natürlich schön ist, wenn man da nicht die Nachbarn mit Surroundeffekten und Sub bombardiert



Dafür gibt's doch Night Cinema bei den Verstärkern 
Aber die einstellungen sind Top


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Allgemeine Beratung: Receiver/Verstärker*



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's doch Night Cinema bei den Verstärkern
> Aber die einstellungen sind Top


 Bei meinem Modell gibt es eben kein "Programm" speziell für die Nacht, aber das namens "Drama" erfüllt einen ähnlichen Zweck.


----------

